# Tim Hartman Seminar....



## Cruentus (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark your calendars! :idea: 

Tim Hartman will be coming to Rochester, Michigan November 16th. 

I will be hosting Tim for a seminar on Modern Arnis from 1-5 p.m.

 

I just wanted to make the announcement. More details will be announced, but I just wanted to get the word out for now.

I hope you all can make it! 
 :ubercool:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Did we get a review of this?


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2002)

This seminar went over pretty well. Mr. Hartman focused mostly on empty hand translations. It was very useful for those that were able to make it.

There were a few who missed out, however, and I hope that they'll be able to make it next time!

Thanks,

PAUL


----------

